# 

## 1

,           .   () 13  2004   (!!!)       100 000   10% .  %     .      : 
1)  13 , .. 13- , .. 19  
2)   14  ( ,     / ), .. 18 .

----------


## jul-2000

> 


     .

----------


## .

*1*,    ,           .
   ,        (     )   %%.
      .       %%  ,      .

----------


## 1

, .

----------

,         - ,      ,             -       ?

----------


## .

.
   -   .

----------


## Youlia

,    ,    ,      .

----------


## .

> ,        ,    ,      .


  ?
       .

         . 269,     .

..    -      .

----------


## Youlia

> . 269,     .


,  265.  
2) ...     ,   (        )   ,   ()    (, ),    .

----------


## .

??? ,       ,     ...    ..
       %% ???

----------


## Youlia

> ..


  -          . 


> %% ???


      . 809 .   ,            ?    . 265 :   ,     ,      .

----------


## .

> -          .


  ????    , ???
     !!!    :Smilie: 




> . 809 .


-..     ???



> ,            ?    . 265 :   ,     ,      .


  ,      90 ,         .

   1  - 1 .   ,         100  ...
 ??    ? ..

----------


## Youlia

> 1  - 1 .   ,         100  ...
>  ??    ? ..


-,    1  ,    ,   100 .  ,      100   ,         :Stick Out Tongue:  



> ,      90 ,         .


,   :Lip:

----------


## .

> -,    1  ,    ,   100 .  ,      100   ,


  ......

    .             ,      .
     100 ..
     ""... . 
 ,              .

----------


## Youlia

> .             ,      .


       .                ,         .




> .


,       :
"  ,             -       ?" 



> .


  :yes: 

 .

----------


## .

,       ,   ...
  ?  , ?




> .                ,         .


.      -       ,    .   .
  "    "???
   :    - ,  100 . ,   1 . .
        100 ..

.. , . 269    ,           ...



> ,


   ?

----------


## Youlia

> :    - ,  100 . ,   1 . .
>         100 ..





> ?





> 1  ,    ,   100 .  ,      100


  :yes: 
      ,   ,  :        . 



> ?





> . 269


 269 -     ,    . 
      ,    272-.

"     "
8.        (  ,   ),          ,                  .
  (  )                   (  ).

 ,    ,   265, 269, 272 ,   ,   ,    ,    ,      . 269,          .

----------


## .

> "     "
> 8.        (  ,   ),          ,                  .
>      (  )                   (  ).


 ???
     ...



> .


  ???

 .

.. .

----------


## 01

,    10.09.08, 05.10.08. 
   30.09,     10  10.09  30.09  11  10.09  01.10(..  30.09) ? 
     .  10  11 ?

----------


## Youlia

> 10  10.09  30.09  11  10.09  01.10


  10-  30-    10 .   :yes:     :     ,    , ..  11-  30-,  20     5      .

----------


## .

,   :Smilie: 
    10.09  05.10,      .
  05.10.
         .
   20   :Smilie:

----------


## 01

:Smilie: 
 ,  20  19 
  .  20   10.09(  ..)  30.09, 30-10=20



> :     ,    , ..  11-  30-,  20     5      .


  , 30-11   20,    11.09  01.10     10  30.

----------


## Youlia

> , 30-11   20,    11.09  01.10     10  30.


11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30.   20    :yes:

----------


## 01

> 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30.   20


    10  30.09,  11.09 1 , 12.09 2  ..

----------


## 01

> ,  20  19


 20  21   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Youlia

10-  ,      :yes:

----------


## .

> :     ,


 ,   .



> 10-  ,


  "..."  ,       .

,      (/ )   -       -     .
        .
    ,  10-   ,       .
  ,       11-.
     ..
    ...    .

----------


## Youlia

> ,      (/ )   -       -     .


  :yes:

----------


## 01

> ,      (/ )   -       -     .


   ,             20 ,    . 21 .         ,        20      .

----------


## .

, -...         ..
    .

----------


## .

> 


...   ,    ...
:
 431.  

               .                   .
 ,      ,     ,           .        ,      , ,     ,   ,   .

----------


## Youlia

> ,    ...


  " "?   :Wink:

----------


## .

...   .

----------


## Youlia

.



> 


                       ,          ?

----------


## .

> ,     ,   ,   .

----------


## Youlia

,    ,    ,         ?

----------


## .

...           .

----------


## Youlia

> .


   %%         ? ,        31.12      ,    ,        ,   ,      ?         ?   :Wink:

----------


## .

*Youlia*,  ..      .

    (   ),             %%.
        .
..        .
      .

----------


## Youlia

* .*,                  .    .

----------


## .

,      ,    .
       ,       .
      ,       .

----------


## Youlia

> ?


 ,           :Wink:

----------


## .

..  -              ...   ,     ,             .

----------


## Youlia

,       , ..           . 


> .


  ,     , , ,      ?                ?

----------


## .

, ..      -  .
    4 ...

----------

